# LOTS OF STUFF FOR SALE.



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I GOT A TON OF STUFF FOR SALE FROM MY 04 SILVER 2.5
MESSAGE. WITH QUESTIONS I KNOW I SHOULD POST THIS ON THE FOR SALE SECTION BUT NO ONE REALLY GOES THERE.

CARLO.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

What do you have for sale? I don't visit here enough to be that familiar with you guys' cars.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I've sold a ton of crap already but right now i still have :

stillen front lip painted silver with minor scratches on the bottom.

stillen rear bumper pieces also painted silver in mint condition.

Nissan OEM side skirts.

Eibach Sportline Springs with about 10,000 miles on them

Injen CAI the black one.

Nissan Altima SE-R tailights with very very little scratches from the carwash
and what not....

Xenondepot H1 plug and play HID kit. (awesome beam pattern uses phillips bulbs and ballasts)

Active Tunning Grounding kit.

Stillen 4-1 Ceramic Coated Headers with downpipe.

Strut Bar.

stillen Sway bar.

Active tunning S2 grille.

Um.. I can't think of anything else..
If i remember anything else I'll put it up here.. 

thanks for asking bro.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

that intake is mine! ill come up this weekend for it! gimme gimme gimme! and how much for the headers??? i swear carlos if u sell that intake to someone else... YOU HEAR THAT EVERYONE? I GOT DIBS ON THE INTAKE! MEEEEEE! lol but seriously. i do. and also lemme get ur number again bro ur other number that u gave me don't work. 
how r u gonna have headlights now without ur kit? 
and how much for the grounding kit? i think i need one.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Alright *** boy.. 
Intake is yours.
Give me a call.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

muwahahaha i have intake now! weeeeeee! brrrrruuuuuuuuUUUUUUH! that's the sound my car's gonna make.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

Stillen 4-1 Ceramic Coated Headers with downpipe.
Strut Bar.
stillen Sway bar.
Active tunning S2 grille.
***
I am interested in the above - let me know what your looking for them.


----------



## zheka911 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey I got a 2003 Altima S with 20's and I was looking to put on a 4 piece lip kit on it, so can u send me some pictures of the lips that u have for it, and how much are u asking for the HID kit?? please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] with your pics and prices, thanx!


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

you still have these things for sale, imi interested in that front lip


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a brand new UR underdrive crank pully for sale for the 3.5 if anyone is interested. PM me...


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

how much for the Eibach Sportline Springs and Stillen 4-1 Ceramic Coated Headers with downpipe being shipped to 33411 which is palm beach florida.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

how much for the HID kit ill probabaly buy that


----------

